# R224 causeway still fishin



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

the water is so stained the strikes that fish were makin were not on target. 4 missed strikes. By 9pm the strikes stopped and the rain moved back in wind kicked up. Rollers in the last hour of daylight. Curious to see if Tuesday will be the end of it there by local enforcement.


----------



## madm0j0 (Sep 10, 2008)

Nah. Fishing should still be ok. They, the governor, said outdoor activities were ok and it’s been encouraged for us to get out. Just no elbow to elbow fishing. So stick to it.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

This stay at home order is really nothing different. I'm at work know and we have been told its buisness as usual as well as every company we work with. If the order is read correctly basically everything is essential. Machine shops offices print shops most if not all factories can stay open if they choose. So basically if your not in most service companies you should be working. So I dont think they will stop anyone from fishing as long as you aren't grouped up your fine to fish.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

dcross765 said:


> the water is so stained the strikes that fish were makin were not on target. 4 missed strikes. By 9pm the strikes stopped and the rain moved back in wind kicked up. Rollers in the last hour of daylight. Curious to see if Tuesday will be the end of it there by local enforcement.


Hit the night bite, 10pm-2am fish were rollin everywhere lost few got 3 f11s, smithwicks.... nice night to be out


----------



## ultralight626 (Mar 20, 2013)

Fished the causeway third cast hooked up with a 20" male. Steady retrieve with the occasional twitch. Caught using scatterrap. Fish rolling everywhere.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Tuesday evening 7:30 to 8:30 were decent for me. 2 landed and 3 missed. Lost at edge of water. Yellow vibe with white belly. Bites were very aggressive. Didn't see any rollers must be waiting till later in the evening.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Hit the causeway last night. Fished from 730 to 11pm. Females spewing eggs everywhere I was. Watch one right in front of me splash all over kicking those eggs out. About 5 ft away another then another then another. Then a pause for about a half hr . Then it started all over again. Was lucky to catch one but it was small just under 12 inch. They should start that post spawn feeding frenzy real soon.


----------



## Dale Bungard (Feb 22, 2016)

Has anybody seen rats down there? I was told that there are a lot of rats under the rocks. I didn’t believe it but Thursday night I saw two in a short time. That ended my fishing. I can’t do rats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Dale Bungard said:


> Has anybody seen rats down there? I was told that there are a lot of rats under the rocks. I didn’t believe it but Thursday night I saw two in a short time. That ended my fishing. I can’t do rats
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep


----------



## Dale Bungard (Feb 22, 2016)

tim sapara said:


> Yep


Well that’s one less fisherman you’ll have to worry about there. Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Dale Bungard said:


> Has anybody seen rats down there? I was told that there are a lot of rats under the rocks. I didn’t believe it but Thursday night I saw two in a short time. That ended my fishing. I can’t do rats
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yep yep, everywhere


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Rats? Fish the Ohio river some night...they're as big as cats!!


----------



## asiu118 (Jan 12, 2014)

dead fish and trash bring rodents


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Yea, those rats at Berlin do not compare to the ones I seen on the Ohio River, you almost think they are raccoons.


----------



## PG2 (Jan 28, 2020)

You going to let a rat keep you from fishing???


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

PG2 said:


> You going to let a rat keep you from fishing???



LMBO, DALE,,,,
Geee,,, You ever go steelie fishing in PA?
There's 'RATS' everywhere!!! lol ;>)

By now,,,, you should know that 'they're good to eat!'


(sorry,,, i couln't resist,,,, I'm done now. ;>)


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

was up there one day last week,walked along the guardrail through the weeds to fish didn't catch any but on the way home looked on my sleve and there was a tick. pulled over and found 2 more on me, rats don't bother me but ticks do


----------



## PG2 (Jan 28, 2020)

Ticks will be bad this year due to a warm winter. Rabbit hunting in January I had to pick off a couple of ticks...


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

I saw a little mouse last 2 times out no rats yet anyway. No fish either haha. Anyone been there over the weekend? I may go fish a couple hours tonight


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Dale Bungard said:


> . I can’t do rats
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I lasted 5 minutes. Went to change lures and they were scurrying around my bag. F THAT! if i had waders I'd be in the water. Rats are nasty


----------



## Dale Bungard (Feb 22, 2016)

PG2 said:


> You going to let a rat keep you from fishing???


No I’ll just go to mosquito


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

rats are very good swimmers so I don't think waders are the answer. they can swim up behind you and get in the back of your waders, so just take some d- con and put around your perimeter......lol


----------



## Dale Bungard (Feb 22, 2016)

Doboy said:


> LMBO, DALE,,,,
> Geee,,, You ever go steelie fishing in PA?
> There's 'RATS' everywhere!!! lol ;>)
> 
> ...


I have. What’s good to eat? Steelies or rats? Maybe a toss up lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

mos causeway has just as meney rats.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Only thing ive seen at pymi been minks


----------



## fasteddy (Jul 15, 2012)

Surf n turf


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

ooooh rat on a stick ..reminds me of the old days


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

matticito said:


> Only thing ive seen at pymi been minks


Minks kill rats. If there are minks around no rats! It's the same at west branch.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

when i was up fishin the chagrin couple weeks ago there was a furry little mink or such critter runnin around. i know those little rascals sure stink


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

tim sapara said:


> Minks kill rats. If there are minks around no rats! It's the same at west branch.


Which I'm totally fine with! Just gotta keep my Minnie's covered. Minks are funny. They were running all around me and trying to sneak to my bucket. I made him take a bath once since he was on my bucket.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Ha! Had a Mink keep me company for a few hours at WB once. He was missing an eye with a fresh wound. Felt bad for him so he got my floater minnies.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Some of the rats I've run across on Erie look more like weiner dogs.  Huron pier lighthouse area was always good for champion sized rodents. They never really bothered me but still don't want one running up the leg of my coveralls.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

i don't think I would ever let a few rats keep me from fishing, plenty of rocks there along the causeway. you see one bounce a rock off his head it will sharpen your eye, hand coordination it will give you something to do if the fish arnt bitting....lol


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Anyone got eyes on lake currently? Was there two evenings ago and it was tore up.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Two hours ago it was relatively calm from the causeway. North wind so south of 224 was good to go.
Still muddy though.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Sunday from causeway looking south.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Give it another few weeks and start casting the bushes for eyes. My favorite time of year.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

you got that right all eyes, I love waiting till evening and casting those shallow bushes in the flooded timber usaually 3 to 6 feet of water. they love to go there after dark to feed..... have caught many over 30 plus years of fishing there


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Speaking of RATS remember the movie Willard?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

bustedrod said:


> when i was up fishin the chagrin couple weeks ago there was a furry little mink or such critter runnin around. i know those little rascals sure stink


Attached pic is a mounted, wild mink. They are very common these days w/the demise of the fur market, but nocturnal so rarely seen(much like the flying squirrel in Ohio), also very common. You may have seen young river otters on the Chagrin, very similar but bigger cousin to mink, and reintroduced there(and other locations) by the ODNR. I've seen them occasionally there while steelie fishing(during daylight).


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

All Eyes said:


> Give it another few weeks and start casting the bushes for eyes. My favorite time of year.


Gold Big O's.....or Northland Whistler Jigs in Gold half a night crawler in them "willows"!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Zanderis said:


> Gold Big O's.....or Northland Whistler Jigs in Gold half a night crawler in them "willows"!


Wow "Z", you throw a hard to find, expensive lure(with two trebles!!) anywhere near those things(willows)! I make a simple spinner with red beads(old school!) ending with a #2 weedless worm hook(with the wireloop, also old school) and "half a crawler". Cheap,effective!, and you can throw it right into a bush if you want!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

c. j. stone said:


> Wow "Z", you throw a hard to find, expensive lure(with two trebles!!) anywhere near those things(willows)! I make a simple spinner with red beads(old school!) ending with a #2 weedless worm hook(with the wireloop, also old school) and "half a crawler". Cheap,effective!, and you can throw it right into a bush if you want!


I dont throw the Whistler jig....I use a long rod..(over 7 foot) drop the jig in the thick of the willows.....when you get a bite....hold on! Power them out...areas that people miss....that's a secret tip!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The channels were on fire yesterday at Berlin. All shore spots I stopped and fished had lots of active shad and the channels were biting. boat I spoke to said water temp was 53 in the bay we were fishing. He said that’s the highest temp they had seen. 
I should have brought the cast net but I don’t need any more shad at the moment. Was fishing for crappie with jig/gulp/maggots. No crappie, just channels.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

53! Much higher than I would have expected. It has been getting cold at night.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Same thing this evening. Shad active and so were the channels. None big but many of them.


----------



## Shawnba (Apr 17, 2016)

Zanderis said:


> I dont throw the Whistler jig....I use a long rod..(over 7 foot) drop the jig in the thick of the willows.....when you get a bite....hold on! Power them out...areas that people miss....that's a secret tip!


What part of the lake are willows at?...im new to the area.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The willows are all over the lake.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

over the years I have spent countless hours finding those hot spots. every winter when they drop the water level I walk the shallow parts of the lake in search of flooded timber and feeder creeks. I would like to think I have found them all but I know there are more, its a very muddy trec but well worth it. I go there in mid april till early june and wade these spots and in the evening it is just crazy. im not bragging but have caught hundreds of keeper walleye, I put in the effort and sore legs but oh my what a payoff. my biggest 27 in. caught and released, most fish are 15 to 20 in range.


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

cement569 said:


> over the years I have spent countless hours finding those hot spots. every winter when they drop the water level I walk the shallow parts of the lake in search of flooded timber and feeder creeks. I would like to think I have found them all but I know there are more, its a very muddy trec but well worth it. I go there in mid april till early june and wade these spots and in the evening it is just crazy. im not bragging but have caught hundreds of keeper walleye, I put in the effort and sore legs but oh my what a payoff. my biggest 27 in. caught and released, most fish are 15 to 20 in range.


Ever come across any large schools of white bass or hybrids?


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

yes from time to time, they tend to stay out from the brush, but I have tangled with some of those hybrids. they are true fighters, I have caught them off the 224 bridge in may along with white bass


----------

